# Suche Apache-Addon, welches mir Ordner via http darstellt.



## JohnDoe (15. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal was von einem Zusatzprogramm zu Apache gelesen, welches mir ermöglicht, einen oder mehrere Ordner auf meinem Webserver zu veröffentlichen und es anderen ermöglicht, auf diese Dateien hochzuladen.
Leider finde ich das Programm nicht mehr. Kennt das einer von euch und kann mir ein gutes HowTo nennen?
Am besten wäre es noch, wenn sich die User vorher authentifizieren müssten, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, ob das noch geht.
Danke im voraus...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. November 2006)

Theoretisch muesste dies ueber das HTTP-Kommando PUT moeglich sein. Nur wie man das nutzt weiss ich nicht da ich mich damit bisher nicht befasst hab. Hab nur im HTTP-RFC mal was darueber gelesen.
Vielleicht hilft es ja in der Apache-Doku mal nach PUT zu suchen.


----------



## Dirk Abe (15. November 2006)

JohnDoe hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mal was von einem Zusatzprogramm zu Apache gelesen, welches mir ermöglicht, einen oder mehrere Ordner auf meinem Webserver zu veröffentlichen und es anderen ermöglicht, auf diese Dateien hochzuladen.
> Leider finde ich das Programm nicht mehr. Kennt das einer von euch und kann mir ein gutes HowTo nennen?
> ...



WebDAV müßte das können.

Grüße

Dirk


----------

